# Kumare: Fake Guru



## ambush80 (May 24, 2018)

This is an great documentary.  You can find it on this website:

http://u123movies.com/watch/PGpAWbd3-kumare.html

The faces he makes are hilarious.


----------



## ambush80 (May 24, 2018)

Some of the people in the movie are ridiculous but most of them seem like they're just looking for answers.  At one point a woman was talking about "The Void" that she was trying to fill.  Did they remind any of you believers of yourselves?  I've heard people talk about the "God shaped hole in their hearts".  Could that be the same "void" she was talking about?  One woman said "He reminded me of our separation from God".  If the benefits that people got from Kumare are real, then does what he is saying have some form of truth to it?


----------



## ambush80 (May 24, 2018)

At 42:22 the Law of Attraction teacher says "We don't need to know about the science part.  We just need to know that it's happening". It sounds similar to "I can't describe it and I can't show it to you but I know what I felt and no one can tell me different".  If there's something in those kinds of experiences that's important or revelatory about human existence, I would like to know about it.  

This relates to Jordan Peterson's assertion that there are "different kinds of truth", some of which can't be examined by science.  I want to know more about the mechanism by which these other truths can be discovered.  What's happening when one "opens their heart to God" or "seeks Him with all their heart"?


----------



## ambush80 (May 24, 2018)

At 20:30.  His laugh is golden.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 24, 2018)

I'll bet he got lots of dates.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 24, 2018)

ambush80 said:


> Some of the people in the movie are ridiculous but most of them seem like they're just looking for answers.  At one point a woman was talking about "The Void" that she was trying to fill.  Did they remind any of you believers of yourselves?  I've heard people talk about the "God shaped hole in their hearts".  Could that be the same "void" she was talking about?  One woman said "He reminded me of our separation from God".  If the benefits that people got from Kumare are real, then does what he is saying have some form of truth to it?



I think there are a lot of seekers in the world. People who still haven't found what they are looking for.  They try drugs, various religions, sex, music, jogging, whatever. 
Sometimes they never find what they are looking for and commit suicide.


----------



## ambush80 (May 24, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think there are a lot of seekers in the world. People who still haven't found what they are looking for.  They try drugs, various religions, sex, music, jogging, whatever.
> Sometimes they never find what they are looking for and commit suicide.



I've never been someone who feels deeply or passionately about anything, not like how it seems  other people feel about things, at least that's how it appears to me.  I think that I've lost a bit of interest in existential questions and have become more interested in the psychology of faith based beliefs.  I've never felt any kind of "ache" from existential dilemma or felt like there was a "hole" in my soul that needed filling.  Maybe I'm just easily satisfied.


----------

